# I am a crypt junkie (I don't hang around dead people)



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I admit I have a problem. I am a Cryptocoryne junkie and can't wait until my LFS gets a good plant shipment to see if there are any new or unusual crypt species available. I have a 30 gallon Asian biotope tank that is currently planted with Cryptocoryne ciliata, C. moehlmannii, C. pygmaea, C. spiralis, C. wendtii 'red' and C. willisii (along with Crinum thaianum and Rotala wallichii for variety). I also have Cryptocoryne walkeri v. lutea and C. wendtii 'green' in a few of my other tanks. To get a fix I just ordered some plants online (for the second time) and will be adding the following by the end of next week:

new
Cryptocoryne cordata var 'blassii'
Cryptocoryne "balansae"
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Mi Oya"
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Tropica"

additional
Cryptocoryne willisii 
Cryptocoryne pygmaea

I don't know why it is I like crypt species so much unless it is because they are generally easy to grow in my tanks which aren't as 'high tech' as many people have. I definitely like the large variety of species and the different appearances that are available. Incidentally I use either Seachem's Flourite or Carib Sea's Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium substrates and fertilize with Flourish, Flourish Iron and generally anything else with Flourish in the name.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi gheitman, I see that most of your crypt are common one. maybe you would like to take a look at this link and have yourself poision... haha... welcome to the world of cryptocoryne......

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't think I have enough room in my tanks for all of those species. I guess I'll just have to be selective. Is there any one crypt species that you would recommend that I don't already have in my tanks or on the way?


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: I am a crypt junkie (and I just got my fix)*

Here is my 30 gallon Asian biotope tank with 14 different species of plants including 11 Cryptocorynes (5 of which arrived two days ago). The plants in the main picture are:

(front from left to right) Cryptocoryne pontederifolia, C. pygmaea, C. wendtii 'Mi Oya', C. albida and C. wendtii 'Tropica' 
(rear from right to left) C. spiralis, C. 'balansae' (with Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' in front), Crinum thaianum, Cryptocoryne ciliata, C. willisii, C. wendtii 'red', Rotala wallichii and Cryptocoryne moehlmannii

I got so much Cryptocoryne pontederifolia and C. wendtii 'Tropica' that had to I put some in other tanks.


----------

